# Weekend Getaway



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I am looking for ideas for a romantic weekend getaway.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Cairo?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Milan, Rome, Paris ?

Ryanair fly to Barcelona from Cyprus now if you want to save money too.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Cairo?


Is it safe now? I would rather do a longer vacation in Egypt to see all the sights. But thanks.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Within Cyprus as I only have Friday afternoon off and have to be back Sunday evening.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

theresoon said:


> Is it safe now? I would rather do a longer vacation in Egypt to see all the sights. But thanks.




Yes it is safe other than hassle from vendors etc .
You can do Cairo in weekend.
Pyramids in the morning, maybe the Citadel in the afternoon.. The Khan at night then meal on a floating restaurant with a belly dancer and whirling dervish as entertainment.
Next day, 
Morning Museum... Afternoon the new Islamic museum that has just opened, Night a trip up the Cairo tower as the sun goes down to see the whole of the city light up.

Maiden


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theresoon said:


> Within Cyprus as I only have Friday afternoon off and have to be back Sunday evening.


Theres a fabulous spa hotel between Paphos and Polis. Sulfur springs, steam baths, massage etec etc. Its called Ayii Anargyri Spa resort. 
Great for a romantic weekend.

Ayii Anargyri Spa Resort


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Also Beach Resort Cyprus | Bay of Pissouri | Columbia Hotels and Cyprus Holiday Hotels: Welcome to Aphrodite Hills Resort and Villas in Cyprus


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

zin said:


> Also Beach Resort Cyprus | Bay of Pissouri | Columbia Hotels and Cyprus Holiday Hotels: Welcome to Aphrodite Hills Resort and Villas in Cyprus


Egypt sounds exhausting - at this time of year I don't think you can beat just curling up in one of the traditional mountain hotels - there's one in Kakopetria where each bedroom has its own real fireplace (and a couple with not so traditional jacuzzi spas)- we've stayed there quite a few times now. Close by are the mountain walks, bags of fresh air and of course the mountain food and wines.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

kimonas said:


> Egypt sounds exhausting - at this time of year I don't think you can beat just curling up in one of the traditional mountain hotels - there's one in Kakopetria where each bedroom has its own real fireplace (and a couple with not so traditional jacuzzi spas)- we've stayed there quite a few times now. Close by are the mountain walks, bags of fresh air and of course the mountain food and wines.


Kakopetria was one of the two places we were thinking. But which one is the hotel with the fireplace? I thought it was Miloi but didn't see it on their website.

The other place was the place Veronica suggested- Ayioi Anargiroi.

thanks
Dina


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

theresoon said:


> Kakopetria was one of the two places we were thinking. But which one is the hotel with the fireplace? I thought it was Miloi but didn't see it on their website.
> 
> The other place was the place Veronica suggested- Ayioi Anargiroi.
> 
> ...


We stayed at the Linos Inn which is a 30 room hotel converted from a dozen or so old stone village houses surrounding central facilities (restuarant, suana, function room, reception etc). Several of the rooms have fireplaces. The Inn is in the old part of the village up along the river from the wicked rocks and just a short stroll from the village centre. It gets mixed reviews because some people find it primitive and has a second hand feel, but we loved it as the furniture in our room was all authentic (old brass beadstead) and a corner fireplace on which we roasted chestnuts and got merrily tipsy on the local wine. The Mill resturant is nearby and worth a visit for the views over the river and mountain valley. It is famous for its fresh trout.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Thank you all for your replies. Unfortunately the babysitter decided she should go away for that weekend, forgetting that I had asked her to stay with the kids.
Oh well I guess I can celebrate my birthday next year!


----------

